# Belkin wireless access point setup help.



## mcrespousa (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello, this is my first post and thanks in advance for all your help.

I have a Belkin N1 gateway router and want to set up a Belkin Pre-N router as an access point. I have run the cable and configured the Pre-n as an "Access Point only" in the setup. I have read this:

"Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router."

My question is this, Belkin says to hook up the Wan port of the Pre-n access point to a Lan port of the N1, your instructions are different, which is correct? 

Also, do both routers have to be set manually to the same channel or can that be left in Auto Select?

Last question, do they both need to be set to the same SSID?

Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you are using the access point instructions from Belkin, do it their way. The instructions I usually post is for using a standard router with no AP option as a secondary router.

You want the channels to be different, and you can have the SSID the same.


----------



## mcrespousa (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks.

Should the access point show up on the clients list of the gateway router (N1)?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Normally, no. The AP after it's configured should be transparent.


----------

